# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  فی و میو چیست؟

## life24

درود
عزیزان مثلا دیدیم میگن فلان مورد را در فرمول با فی نشان میدهیم؟ کی باید از فی استفاده کنیم و به چه معنا است؟
میو چطور؟ ممنون

----------


## مسیح

درست نفهمیدم منظورتونو.اما فی و میو دوتا حرف یونانی هستن که تو فورمولا استفاده میشه که تو هر فرمولی نماد یه پارامتری هستن و چیز ثابت و مشخصی نیس.

----------


## M.AMIN.D

فی فاز یک موجه! :Yahoo (1): 

میو یا مو هم ضریب اصطکاکه! :Yahoo (1): 

و در اصل هر دوشون حروف الفبای یونانی هستند! بسیاری از حروفی که ما به کار می بریم حروف الفبای یونانی هستند! مثل آلفا بتا گاما دلتا و.....! موفق باشی! :Yahoo (1):

----------

